# San Diego fishing just outside and inside the bay



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I finally found a job. I'm working for Fish and Game in California collecting fish for contamination studies. I grew up in pcola so I know how to fish better than most people out here. The project we are working on now requires us to fish the entire coast of California. I flew in Tue. and drove 10 hrs on Wed. down to San Diego to fish..I mean work. Started out stopping at the bait barge and bought a half scoop of live anchovies. We started out a Point Loma kelp beds for kelp bass. Caught 17 more than enough for our sample(sry no pics swell was too big). Got tired of being tossed around so we headed in the bay for some sand bass.Caught 5 barred sand bass and 3 spotted sand bass and my first legal california halibut 26.5 inches, just over six pounds. We were on the water for 13 hrs, I worked 47 hrs in 3 days and made some good money. Going back down to San Diego on Monday to fish the whole week. Will post report when I get back. Oh yeah while fishing in the bay we saw a couple warships come in along with a sub and some navy seals, was very cool!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a warning, sometimes my old buddies from Seal team3 like to pop up and scare the sh** out of fishermen. I never did catch one of those west coast flounders. :banghead


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

How did you get that job? I'm trying to get a job with the government, and FWC/EPA jobs are what I'm looking for. PM me please.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *bamasam (5/12/2009)*Just a warning, sometimes my old buddies from Seal team3 like to pop up and scare the sh** out of fishermen. I never did catch one of those west coast flounders. :banghead




We did have the SH$t scared out of us this past Tue. fishing off of Imperial Beach in San Diego, we were drift fishing and there were 3 rigid hull navy boats all black doing some sort of exercises around a orange marker about a quarter mile or less away from us. The next thing I know I look up and see the water shoot up in the air 30-40 ft. in the air, before I could turn around and say anything to my brother the sound wave hit our boat, wich is a 24 foot solid aluminum boat, it sounded and felt like someone hit our boat with a sledge hammer. That shook us up pretty good and we knew it was time to move.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Bloody Bloody . them little bastards look delicious dusty. now send me some f#%king salmon . you guys feel that quake out there in da water? tell Dilly I said whats up. forgot to sign up for the optimist fishing rodeo, would be in 2nd right now for king right under our yak buddy Ted Gorder from GCKFA. but no im a dumbass. im hitting up the mack attack this month for the team, wish me luck. capt.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha and just think that was just practice.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Real cool man.......that's gotta be as good as it get's. Congratulations D.S. good to see things turning around for you.


----------



## Tower_climber (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice pics....you're making me miss home.

I grew up in SD and worked on the local sport fishing boats when I was a kid. A great rig for huge ling cod and or sand bass when no live squid is available is taking the thawed frozen squid and "squeezing" out the guts (like squeezing a tube of tooth paste to get that last bit out)....now stick a large sardine or live anchovy (smelt if you can get them) into the cavity, hooking the live bait right in the nose right through squid. Waaa-laaah you now have "live squid". I use to use about a 4/0 or 5/0 hook on a Carolina rig and have caught many hefty fish with this rig. You can also "fly-line" ( no weight ) this bait out. It can be pretty lethal for the bigger finicky yellowtail. 

Hug the kelp along the coast just North of Crystal Pier in Pacific Beach for some nice flatties (halibut) and white sea bass. 

Congrats on the cool job! Good luck. 





Get bent and pump 'er till your spent!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Tower_climber (5/22/2009)*Nice pics....you're making me miss home.
> 
> I grew up in SD and worked on the local sport fishing boats when I was a kid. A great rig for huge ling cod and or sand bass when no live squid is available is taking the thawed frozen squid and "squeezing" out the guts (like squeezing a tube of tooth paste to get that last bit out)....now stick a large sardine or live anchovy (smelt if you can get them) into the cavity, hooking the live bait right in the nose right through squid. Waaa-laaah you now have "live squid". I use to use about a 4/0 or 5/0 hook on a Carolina rig and have caught many hefty fish with this rig. You can also "fly-line" ( no weight ) this bait out. It can be pretty lethal for the bigger finicky yellowtail.
> 
> ...




Hey thats a great idea man, I'm def. gonna try that here. I've done it with dead cigs and squid in pcola. Yeah the squid haven't shown up yet, but I can't wait to buy a half scoop to fill up the live well


----------

